
Ask HN: How to type better one handed? - welly
I recently broke my right hand and luckily I&#x27;m cack-handed so it&#x27;s not been too much of a struggle getting by.<p>However typing has become something of a monumental task and I have another 5 weeks of this.<p>I code on OSX, and work in an office so using dictation tools is out of the question.<p>Does anyone know of any tools that may make my work life easier for the next 5 weeks?
======
DanBC
There used to be patents on Half Qwerty keyboards, but I think those died, so
there should be options of either physical keyboards (might be a bit expensive
for only a couple of months use - but I guess you could donate it to a local
school after you've finished with it) or software half qwerty keyboards.

There are dvorak layouts for one hand.

------
twobyfour
Sticky keys. Most mainstream operating systems now have an accessibility
setting where double-pressing modifier keys (shift, ctrl, etc) will cause them
to stay active for an extended period. This should save you some contortions
when typing uppercase letters, keyboard shortcuts, etc.

------
Safety1stClyde
One idea: use the mouse and a "virtual keyboard", "software keyboard", or "on-
screen keyboard", an entry device where you point the mouse and click keys.
There is a virtual keyboard built in to Windows, don't know about OSX.

------
brudgers
Pair programming?

